# 3SDM 0.06 on my MKV Edition 30!



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Finally i got my 3sdm 0.06 today!

8.5J front 9.5J rear with 215/35 front and 225/35 rear. Both Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymettric







Ride height!


Airlift Slam XL
Notch + dorbritz brackets+ swaybar
Airlift Performance double bellows
Autopilot v2!

:heart:

Like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Love the wheels


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

President Lincoln said:


> Love the wheels


x2

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Like it..

Where I can find it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Zhao, we can supply these for you. Email me with the specs that you need.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it


----------



## dudu356 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice car man!!! I love it!!! Show us more picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

That rear fitment is the right way to tuck!


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

dope


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks sweet :beer::thumbup:


----------



## atogti273 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow how much camber ?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

